# My Jeep Cherokee XJ stuck



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I plow my driveway and a neighbor (we barter). This storm another neighbor asked me to plow his AFTER 18" fell.

Was not too concerned about getting stuck from the start, I only had to walk a few houses down to get the CJ (35" tires) to pull the XJ out. After getting out, it was fairly easy to finish the driveway, garages and entrance are all on the side of the driveway, pass back and forth with some momentum and leave snow at each end.


















Second stuck was trying to help the lady up the road get her LR un-stuck which she tried to get out earlier in the day, then plow guy came down hill, could only back up leaving a pile in front of her LR. I tried to clear snow pile off to the left and right, slid to teh left. Had to drag teh XJ sideways from another neighbors driveway using removable hitch mounted winch on CJ (8,000 lb unit, used snatch-block too).


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Recovery Jeep in driveway to right.









Pulled rear to side and was able to back out.









This was after I shoveled 5" the night before.









There is a patio table under the pergola somewhere. I have to re-dig the path to the grille.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Cleared lower driveway (with storm, there is about 2.5' of snowcover on the grass.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Just proves that no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Pics look great but more of the CJ. What do you have in it a 4BT?


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

man thats alot of snow!


----------



## Diamond P (Jan 5, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1219592 said:


> Pics look great but more of the CJ. What do you have in it a 4BT?


I would like to know more on the CJ also.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1219592 said:


> Pics look great but more of the CJ. What do you have in it a 4BT?


I built it from the ground up about 8 years ago doing everything myself, two years ago I swapped a Cummins 4BT/NV4500/Atlas II in place of the Nissan setup.

Was on the cover May 2008
http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/index.html










Cummins 4BT:


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

that CJ is sick!!!


----------



## CSaley (Jan 28, 2011)

agreed wtih ^^^. CJ is SICK. a 12v 6bt would have been crazy but im sure that thing is still an animal


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

That magazine cover is an awesome pic...Looks really cool...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice. You need better tires for the Cherokee though.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

nice 4bt cummins that is the first time i saw one in a jeep, it gives me ideas for my xj


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

CSaley;1221655 said:


> agreed wtih ^^^. CJ is SICK. a 12v 6bt would have been crazy but im sure that thing is still an animal


you can build the 4bt to 200+ HP and 400 ft-lbs of torque, lol that should provide alot of fun.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice set-up on the CJ. I've got a couple of them too, a 7 in pieces and a Scrambler.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

If bored with it, feel free to drop that CJ off in my drive!!!


----------

